# Permanent residency application



## sjhoward (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi

I was unable to travel to Portugal last year due to Covid19 to complete my residency application. I am English and own a house in Portugal.

I am a bit worried about some of the stories I am reading in UK papers about neighbouring Spain refusing English people residency.

I know that to apply for residency in Portugal is now a larger, more detailed process. Has anyone done this recently and have any experience to share, please?

I work as a freelance designer in England and have a good income and no criminal convictions here or in Portugal. I am registered with a NIF in Portugal and have been paying IMI and council tax there since I bought the house. I need to stay in Portugal for longer than 90 days. I am worried about my 'freelance' status as a worker in the UK.

As it is still not possible to travel from UK to Portugal, can the application for residency be done through a solicitor in Portugal remotely? 

I am very panic-stricken about this whole thing.

I am sorry if the answers to this are obvious, I did search the forums and elsewhere but could not find any clear answers.

Thank you very much for any responses.


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

From your post it is not apparent if you had registered as a resident already (since you ask about permanent residency (which will only be granted after being a resident here for 5 years) but I guess you haven't. The site of SEF has a special section dedicated to Brexit procedures BREXIT Did you review this already? Similarly the UK Gov website Living in Portugal


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

sjhoward said:


> Hi
> 
> I was unable to travel to Portugal last year due to Covid19 to complete my residency application. I am English and own a house in Portugal.
> 
> ...


Ah, another member of Little Britain family, dont even have a clue who he/she is.
Need to have a good look at you passport and try to find word England anywhere in it!

As hktoportugal kindly posted, you need to check SEF links for info.
Or visit PT embassy pages for info on immigrating to PT.
Owning property and paying taxes gives you no immigration status, unless you follow Golden visa process.


----------

